# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Teddy cafe "pro" và " rất dễ thương"

## nguyetnt

Đến với Teddy cafe, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của những chú gấu Teddy rất dễ thương và đáng yêu... 


Là  một quán cafe độc đáo, hiện đại, không gian quán được thiết kế đặc biệt, mới lạ và là nơi lý tưởng để tận hưởng những giây phút nhẹ nhàng, thoải mái và lãng mạn bên bạn bè và người ấy. 


 

TEDDY drinks "độc đáo " và rất "đặc biệt"

Thức uống rất là hấp dẫn : bao gồm : Teddy ngọt ngào, Teddy chanh chua , TEDDy béo, Teddy sảng khoái... tất cả đều là những loại nước uống được pha chế cực "hot" và mang đậm phong cách "Teddy", đảm bảo là không nơi nào có đâu nha! 

TEDDY cafe là nơi bạn có một sinh nhật đáng nhớ bên bạn bè.

TEDDY "mỗi tầng 1 phong cách"... nhưng đều rất ấn tượng. 

Nhận tổ chức các buổi tiệc sinh nhật , họp lớp... theo phong cách độc đáo, mới lạ.

Địa chỉ: Số 7,Ngõ 104,Phố Đào Tấn,Q.Ba Đình,T.P Hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Teddy Cafe_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

đồ uống rất đa dạng và hấp dẫn

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

